# FORUM LAYOUT! Would a change help?



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

*Should the Forum Layout Change*​
Yes this would make it better620.69%No its fine the way it is2379.31%


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

Just a thought! :idea:

I have been a member of the FFOC forum for 2+ years when i had a Focus and since buying my TT have been on here for 3 months enjoying all the banter and friendly atmosphere

One thing I have noticed is the layout of the Forum could be a little better to help find information.

(This is meant in the nicest possilbe and to help improve the Forum Community.)

Please have a look at the link below. And click on a couple of sections to see content!

http://www.ffoc.co.uk/forum/index.php?s ... 4e26e4bb23

As you will see the forum is split in to lots of catagories from Technical / Events / Regions / For Sale / Wanted etc

I think it would benifit splitting the UK TT Forum section into various sections i.e Engine Tuning / Suspension / Transmission / Wheels / Induction / Turbo etc

Also Regional Areas would help orgnise mini meets all over the country

I am no web designer or understand the way the forum is made, so I am not sure how easy changing the structure of the Forum would be?

So what do you think?

*NOTE: I love the TT Forum and have nothing against it.... just want it to get better and better*


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nah - makes it too confusing. A seperate section on tuning may be good to move that out of the main forum but personally i find forums with too many sections become disjointed and unuseable.

People already have enough trouble posting in the right section so...


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

True.

But if you had several sections, you would not get so much duplication of threads etc


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Why not ? - people don't use the search function as is, so would post - you'd just get duplication of the same questions in mulitple areas.

I'd certainly go for a technical or tuning section of the forum - saves having to look at the mindless 'is the TT a girls car' type threads.


----------



## greg2302 (Sep 2, 2005)

Judging from the number of threads in certain forums (Powder Room, RSx) a few forums could be culled - or at least combine the A3 / Golf / RSx forums into one VAG forum - since we've missed out the Skoda Octavia, Seat Leon etc anyway.

I agree there's scope for a tech queries / tuning / modding forum with the current UK TT Forum being reserved for general TT chat.

However, I'd caution against creating too many - www.briskoda.net just went crazy with about 30 different forums in 5 or 6 categories and it's a bit of a nightmare - you end up only looking at 2 of them.

Shouldn't this post be in the Site News forum (Having problems with the site ? Got any suggestions ? Got any questions on the forums ?) :lol:

But TBH I find this site fairly easy to navigate, if it ain't broke .....


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

In my experience of running forums Ive found that toomany forums just means people miss stuff and reduces community spirit. Soemtimes I get involved in threads that, from their title, I wouldnt have normally bothered with.

Because they are sat in fewer forums though I read them and some are interesting and useful.

Fine as is for me.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Jibberingloon - I reckon you are just trying to find a way to
allow your signature picture to be much larger :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

[smiley=whip.gif]










[smiley=smash.gif]










[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Jibberingloon said:


> Just a thought! :idea:
> 
> I have been a member of the FFOC forum for 2+ years when i had a Focus and since buying my TT have been on here for 3 months enjoying all the banter and friendly atmosphere


As a forum regular I'd expect you to know that TT forum is for TT stuff and "Site news" is for stuff about the site.

Perhaps if everyone posted in the correct place it might work better without changing the layout at all. :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

OMG - let your finger do the scrolling  FFOC would have been better with expandable trees rather than everything just laid out like one big unravelled bog roll.

The TTF is nice, simple, clear and concise.

Gotta agree with CS - people just don't use the search engine


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BTW - what petrol do people use?

And should this thread no be in Site News or Off-Topic or umm...... maybe we should create a forum for Misc or is that Off-Topic oh... hell knows.


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe i should have posted in the other Site News section.......

Opps

Well if a nice moderator would like to move it please do


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

the best thing we could do to improve the forum would be to give Iceman his own 'section' so he could post his rubbish without it constantly pushing people's genuine questions and responses off the bottom of page 1 !!

We could call it something like, 'rubbish I found when I had nothing to do, and various photoshop images'

Or maybe a TT-MK2 section ?


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

leave it as it is please!!! went on another forum yesterday looking at stuff and it was split into all diff sections as has been suggested here and i didnt have a clue what i was looking at or where my post went!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Nimbus said:


> the best thing we could do to improve the forum would be to give Iceman his own 'section' so he could post his rubbish without it constantly pushing people's genuine questions and responses off the bottom of page 1 !!
> 
> We could call it something like, 'rubbish I found when I had nothing to do, and various photoshop images'
> 
> Or maybe a TT-MK2 section ?


Definitely a good idea. When the mk 2 is released is will have completely different problems for WD to address on 6 years time


----------

